# Finally ordered some Costa's



## BAY CREEPER (Jan 11, 2009)

The $10 berkleys werent cutting it anymore:lol:

Ordered blue glass lense Switchfoots...:coolgleam

Open to any and all opinions, thank you.


----------



## cliftp (Jan 13, 2007)

I have two pair, one with the 580 glass. They are awesome, and one with bifocal lenses. I use the bifocals for fishing. So nice to be able to tie a not.

You'll be pleased.

Paul C.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Best shades on the water, to bad I lost my last pair into the detroit river. Thats ok I will be springing for a new set here soon and getting the 580's this time. 580 came out a year after I got mine I was so pissed.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

I love mine, worth every penny, problem is, no matter how careful... they as always end up broke/sunk.... there are several Sturgeon ploying the depths wearin my shades...lookin :coolgleam....


----------



## man vs. fish (Sep 6, 2010)

i was looking for some new polarized sunglasses, do you guys prefer costa's over oakleys? i was looking at the KVD oakleys and a couple of the Costa's. i have an older pair of the costa's i inherited from my uncle but they look pretty dated lol


----------



## Wishin' I'm Fishin' (Jan 26, 2009)

raisinrat said:


> Best shades on the water, to bad I lost my last pair into the detroit river. Thats ok I will be springing for a new set here soon and getting the 580's this time. 580 came out a year after I got mine I was so pissed.


I also lost mine in the Trenton Channel, they are supposed to float but I couldnt find them. They were the best pair of fishing glasses I've ever owned. I would suggest wearing them for strictly fishing and not everyday so nothing happens to them. Also buy a lanyard for them.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

METTLEFISH said:


> I love mine, worth every penny, problem is, no matter how careful... they as always end up broke/sunk.... there are several Sturgeon ploying the depths wearin my shades...lookin :coolgleam....


That is just why I have never put out the bucks for a fancy pair. I finally have been able to find cheep fit overs so I can wear them over my regular glasses. I can buy a few pair for the price of on expensive pair and have one in both vehicles and the boat to boot.


----------



## Pez Gallo (Sep 20, 2008)

man vs. fish said:


> i was looking for some new polarized sunglasses, do you guys prefer costa's over oakleys? i was looking at the KVD oakleys and a couple of the Costa's. i have an older pair of the costa's i inherited from my uncle but they look pretty dated lol


I have never had Oakleys, but have used pretty much everything else and nothing compares IMO to Costas. I need and love the glass lenses and Oakleys don't offer glass. 

Have a good day, Pez

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BAY CREEPER (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks for chiming in guys. I've been reading a lot of reviews and forums on sunglasses, which is why i chose Costa. Other than a few people, everyone seems to love them.

I went with the 400 glass for now, wasn't quite ready to commit to the 580. They'll have to be the next pair :corkysm55 Cant wait to get them and try them out on the water this weekend!!:coolgleam:coolgleam


----------



## Wishin' I'm Fishin' (Jan 26, 2009)

I have a habit of putting my sunglasses on my hat when I'm not wearing them in the boat and that's how I lose them. Big gust of wind while cruising and the hat and glasses go in the drink. That's why I will definitely buy a lanyard to hook them to with my next pair.


----------



## walleye50 (Jan 10, 2011)

i own a pair and love em. you wont be disappointed.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

BAY CREEPER said:


> Thanks for chiming in guys. I've been reading a lot of reviews and forums on sunglasses, which is why i chose Costa. Other than a few people, everyone seems to love them.
> 
> I went with the 400 glass for now, wasn't quite ready to commit to the 580. They'll have to be the next pair :corkysm55 Cant wait to get them and try them out on the water this weekend!!:coolgleam:coolgleam


400 Glass , Standard definition viewing of the fish in the water.

580 Glass, HIGH DEFINITION viewing of the fish in the water.

I got to try my buddies and there sure is a big difference between two to me.


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

Do not wear them canoeing no matter how bad you want to see the fish. Lol.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BAY CREEPER (Jan 11, 2009)

^^Lmao!

Well, the switchfoots are going back. A little too snug and one of the rubber nose pieces already came out. I did get to wear them 2 long days on the water in the bright 90*+ sun. They performed flawlessly and i did not have any eyesore what soever.

So, bring on the Blackfins with the 580 glass:coolgleam:coolgleam


----------



## fishinmachine2 (May 7, 2004)

Ive had a pair for 10 yrs now and love them!! I just bought the wife a pair for her birthday!! I have the wavekillers with blue lense!! :coolgleam:coolgleam


----------



## Ferd (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm contemplating a pair too. I want to get them with prescription lenses though...as if they were'nt expensive enough.


----------



## Bay Outfitters (Mar 7, 2011)

Just got my pair in the mail yesterday. Went with the Maya's w / 580 blue (small/med frame). I didn't have alot of choices because of that frame size. They discontinued the ones I donated to Saginaw Bay. I had the mp2 580 blue and loved them. I hope I like these half as much.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

currently have the blackfins tortoise frames with blue 580 lenses. They are great. When I worked as a captain in florida for a few springs, they are standard for all the guys really. Maui Jim and Oakley have fallen way behind.

I think my next pair with be the Caye, white frame blue lenses.


----------



## man vs. fish (Sep 6, 2010)

i was thinkin Permit or Cabbalito's. i wanted to get the switchfoots but they are pretty much out of everything on those ones


----------



## BAY CREEPER (Jan 11, 2009)

Well i finally got my Blackfins in the mail! This time i went with the 580, but instead of ordering from Costa directly, i went with ebay.

Glasses at Costa - $250 + shipping (not cheap)

Glasses on Ebay - $175 with FREE shipping...

I payed the price for the 400 glass and received the 580. I am very happy with that decision.

Now, i cant wait to get out and use them. Hopefully this weekend!!!



man vs. fish said:


> i was thinkin Permit or Cabbalito's. i wanted to get the switchfoots but they are pretty much out of everything on those ones


I originally ordered Switchfoots because i was going by size. Apparently i have a larger head than i thought because the mediums were tight over me ears and gave me a headache within hours. Hopefully you have tried the sizes on to know what size you nee, as i see you mentioned 2 medium sized frames and a XL frame. There is a major difference between the 2.

The medium/large Blackfins fit perfectly and will not slip off my face unless something seriously jars them loose. I highly recommend you try some on before you choose a frame you like. I've seen them at alot of stores including hunting/fishing stores, west marine, etc.


----------

